# Advanced Pro 0 assembly manual - or similar (I killed my battery and downtube e-wire



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

Subject says it all.. during assembly, I cut the down tube e-wire and shorted out the battery (yes, I know.. stupid stupid stupid *bangs head on desk* ). My own fault, I doubt that I could get that warrantied, especially since I am far from home and my lbs

So, I am planning on getting some e-wire and a battery, but I have no way to figure out the internal routing as there is very little access (I also pulled out cable from the junction box on the head tube to plug that into the battery and see if it still worked, it did not, and I suspect pulling that out was a bad idea lol, never going to get it back in)

Anyone have any documentation to fix that.


----------



## Cmm (Aug 9, 2014)

I don't think there is a such manual. But di2 cable routing is incredably simple but you will need the bb removed to install the new cable. 

Think of the frame as tubes (which it is) a wire enters the frame at the head tube/top tube (depending on model) travels down the down tube towards the bb. At the bb it connects to a junction box (essentially a 4 way plug) one goes through the chain stay to rd, one up seat tube to fd then one either up seat tube to internal battery or out the bottom of the bb to an external battery. 

To access and change any internal cables the bb needs to be removed.

hope this helps


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

I figured it out after youtubing DI2 wiring 

I was hoping to avoid pulling the BB and cranks, since I do not have the tools for that (currently). Since I am very familiar with pulling wire, (which is why my mistake to begin with was stupid) cat 5/6, coax, electrical, I actually have some very nice and varying types of fishing wire. 

My issue was that this is my first DI2 bike (previous were all mechanical), and all of my tools are for my mountain bike, I was not aware that there was an additional junction box down by the BB, and I could not pull the cranks/bb to even look.

It's at BGI Indy (where I work during the week), they called Giant, and while Giant does not warranty stupidity, they were nice enough to cut me a deal on a new battery and 750mm e-wire (far less than any price I have found online, but I am not going to give specifics).


----------

